# 501 dead, and dish has no replacements



## mxz2002 (Apr 7, 2002)

My 501 died after a measly two months, and I arranged for a replacement yesterday(Sunday). I just called them to find out if the unit shipped, and the tracking number, since when the 501 dies, you have no tv to watch. The CSR informed me that they have no stock of 501's, and it'll be 5-7 business days until they arrive to be processed for shipment. That means in all reality, two weeks at least before I can watch tv! I am NOT a happy camper at all.

Any one have any suggestions? I'm actually thinking of eating the rest of my contract, and going with DirecTv, or even cable (perish that thought, although I'm sure I'd have my cable back within 2 weeks!).

Oh well, now to pen a letter to Dish to see if I can get anywhere.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Send an e-mail to this address:

[email protected]

I would suggest you carefully explain your problem and leave your name and phone number. Just be forceful and request a quick reply. Their job is to handle these sort of issues.


----------



## HTguy (May 7, 2002)

It is very unusual for the service dept. to be out of replacements. There must be some parts backlog, probably hard drives. Try reading & getting out more. A week or so wait isn't worth the cost & the grief of bailing out of your contract.


----------



## Frapp (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mxz2002 _
> *My 501 died after a measly two months, and I arranged for a replacement yesterday(Sunday). I just called them to find out if the unit shipped, and the tracking number, since when the 501 dies, you have no tv to watch. The CSR informed me that they have no stock of 501's, and it'll be 5-7 business days until they arrive to be processed for shipment. That means in all reality, two weeks at least before I can watch tv! I am NOT a happy camper at all.
> 
> Any one have any suggestions? I'm actually thinking of eating the rest of my contract, and going with DirecTv, or even cable (perish that thought, although I'm sure I'd have my cable back within 2 weeks!).
> ...


Dish is probably in the beginning phase of discontinuing the 501 with the other hard drive models on the horizon.

It`s just a matter of time.


----------



## mxz2002 (Apr 7, 2002)

Well, I did send an email.... Let's see if anything happens. I do know that a week or two won't kill me, however we just got a new puppy, and I've been spending late nights and early mornings with him. The Tv helps keep me awake while I'm "entertaining" him.

I do think that the hard drive in my unit is messed up while watching live tv. When I watch the recorded shows they're fine, but when watching the live tv is when the problems occur.


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

If they can't get you a 501, they could always send you a 721!


----------



## Frapp (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by invaliduser88 _
> *If they can't get you a 501, they could always send you a 721! *


:lol: :lol: :lol: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rolling: :rolling:


----------



## hfwarner3 (Jun 3, 2002)

I wonder if they have any 501s to sell new customers?


----------



## EricG (Mar 28, 2002)

DirecTiVo subs who send their units back are waiting months. A week or two isn't THAT bad.


----------



## mxz2002 (Apr 7, 2002)

Well Dish pulled this one out big time. I got a call from them today saying that there is a 501 on it's way to me right now. Seems as if I hit a gap in their system somewhere. They had and do have 501's in stock. I received an email from Charlie himself saying that this would be taken care of today, and it sure was. In addition, I got a phone call from a person high up in the corp., who explained what happened, and how the gap was filled in now. They are planning to see if anyone else received the same answer I did regarding no 501's, and to take care of them as well. 

Dish made a very loyal customer here! It's amazing how my one email got such attention! 

Thanks Dish, and keep up the good work!!!!


----------



## Kenster (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mxz2002 _
> *
> Dish made a very loyal customer here! It's amazing how my one email got such attention!
> 
> Thanks Dish, and keep up the good work!!!! *


I always admire good customer service. You were patient with them, but when that didn't get results, you escalated! I firmly believe that polite, but firm, statement of your problems, to the right people, will nearly always get results, or at least a proper response and and an explanation of WHY things are as they are. In turn, you should thank them for their obvious care of their customers and assure them of you "brand" loyalty.


----------



## mxz2002 (Apr 7, 2002)

Kenster,

I did let them know how much I appreciated their prompt attention to this matter. In the past I had some problems with a 5000, and 4000. It seems as if they were more responsive a few years ago, probably because they weren't so large as a company. I was impressed by the action that was taken by Dish, and expressed it the same way I complained.

Yes, they have my continued business for years to come.


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

Good news, mine is about to be returned for the 3rd time.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Mine went bad three times and I threatened as a dealer to switch out all of about 12 dozen customers I put in since i was a retailer and to turn them into the better business bureau, attorny general, and who knows what else I was gonna do that they were gonna pay if they were gonna rip me again on another 501 refurb that I wanted a new one and I was told that they cant promise me one so I told them all of that above and how it was gonna be if I didnt get it. I got it but when I talked to someone at Retail Services again they said it was their procedure to always send a new one if there are 3 failures. I even got them to not charge me for the Advanced Exchange since they said it was so many times that had happened. I got my new receiver after telling them not to ship me one if they could not promise me a new one. If they would have sent me a refurbished one I would have gave them heck.


----------

